# Looking for female in Toronto, Ontario



## Cherubim (Dec 6, 2007)

I recently rescued a female from a bad situation and am now looking for a young friend for her. If you have one or know someone who does please let me know.
[email protected]

Thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

oh wow! I've never seen anyone else from Toronto! Yaaay .
I know that my friend is breeding her rats (she is experienced.  
so maybe I can ask her but it won't be for a while and she will be a baby of course. Does that sound ok? I can ask for you if you want.


----------



## ratadoption (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi, since you live in toronto it wont work.... but heres a place to adopt rats www.freewebs.com/adopt15rats


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

its been a few months. were you able to find another rat?


----------

